# Electrostatic Spray Painting Equipment



## alumaline (Jan 7, 2016)

We are currently setting up a spray room to paint steel structures. It was recommended to us that we go with an electrostatic spray gun. 

Does anyone have any recommendations on what brand they use? We received a quote for a Ransburg #2 and would like to get some feedback. Seems as though Ransburg and Graco are popular but I can't seem to find and real reviews from anyone using them. 

Thank you


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

Ask for them to come to your shop and do a demo.
I have seen them work and not work.
More often that they don't work. Test drive before you buy.

Also not all paints can be used with that equipment.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Really look at your market before you jump into it. I bought a older system. I Have used it maybe a half dozen time. In the time I have own it.


----------



## harmonpa (Dec 20, 2015)

I would say Graco and Ransburg are both excellent. I would see if the unit has an internal power source or external power pack. An external pack allows for better adjustment of the current charging the coating. A higher charge to the coating will result in better wrapping which is good for efficiency. However in corners you will want to be able to use a lower charge so that the paint will get in the corners. If your not painting many corners the external pack is not as beneficial. Overall I would see how good of local support you have to will they provide a demo to confirm it works with your coatings? Will they support it if their are issues? If its helpful here is a good general overview of things to consider about electrostatic painting to see if the cost is worth some of the troubles


----------

